# Anyone work for NFN?



## PPCLLC (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

We started working for these people and I didn't know if any of you were working for them. What I have found is nothing but a mess. We have completed a large volume of inspections. The proprietary system they use is not necessarily "user friendly". After working for them for approximately 45 days I called to find out when we would begin to receive payment. Apparently they pay 2 times per month. And they were mailing our checks to another company with the same name in Massachusetts. Also, after getting this corrected they STILL mailed the check to the wrong address. We have not received payment for any of the work we have completed. And getting someone to answer questions has been like pulling teeth. I am wondering if anyone else has worked for them or has any insight on this company. Any comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Pres (Jan 1, 2013)

We've been doing jobs for them for almost three months. Received our first check from them about 60 days after we completed our first jobs and it had an error (they paid us for someone else's invoice instead of our own) which we are still trying to straighten out. They are about 75 days out now on paying for a couple other jobs. Other than that they are easy enough to work with. Their system is quick and simple to use once you get the hang of it. You organize your photos how you want to in a zip file and upload them with your invoice. I'll let you know when my next payment comes in.


----------



## PPCLLC (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Pres. I agree about the system when it works. 

We were also signed up without any information and requirements being sent to us. After completing work for about a month I asked for the inspections manual. They realized they sent me information for preservation work, not inspections. My company only does inspections.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We work for them. Other than slow pay they are pretty good in my opinion.

We never do inspections though.


----------



## Pres (Jan 1, 2013)

PPCLLC said:


> Thanks Pres. I agree about the system when it works.


Yeah I've definitely had the system crash on me a few times and I have to wait til the next morning to try again.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I use to do their work,and i got paid 30 days out,they always paid-ed on time too.I had to stop because my major client's started flooding us with work,but i left on good terms tho.A week before i left they sent over 300 Chinese drywall inspections at 25 a pop,but i just didn't have the time or the people to do them.

If i remember correctly they have a 10% late discount plus the 20% already in place.But every thing was a few days late then anyway so we just ate it.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I use to do their work,and i got paid 30 days out,they always paid-ed on time too.I had to stop because my major client's started flooding us with work,but i left on good terms tho.A week before i left they sent over 300 Chinese drywall inspections at 25 a pop,but i just didn't have the time or the people to do them.
> 
> If i remember correctly they have a 10% late discount plus the 20% already in place.But every thing was a few days late then anyway so we just ate it.


Probably a good thing since the Chinese Drywall Inspectors are being sued all over the place AND some of my friends are getting rich doing real inspections (certified hygentist types) to document unlicensed inspections for the law firms that are doing the sueing. $810.00 per inspection and testing. Versus the $25.00 inspection... Great profit margin to pay the lawsuits since most of these "so called" inspectors don't have Pollution Liablity with Testing Endorsement so they are "eating it". Life over.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

zuse said:


> i use to do their work,and i got paid 30 days out,they always paid-ed on time too.i had to stop because my major client's started flooding us with work,but i left on good terms tho.a week before i left they sent over 300 chinese drywall inspections at 25 a pop,but i just didn't have the time or the people to do them.
> 
> If i remember correctly they have a 10% late discount plus the 20% already in place.but every thing was a few days late then anyway so we just ate it.


**** late inspections are no pay at all !!!!*****


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

From what I hear from other vendors out there the whole program is pretty much no pay at all.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

I have been hearing this a lot. As I was previously employed by NFN, I have a little bit of knowledge. When I was there (around 2013-2015), there were a lot of issues coming from everywhere about money not being paid. As I was in field tech support, and not accounting, I brought these issues up with my manager, who always assured me that NFN was caught up on all payments, and for the contractor to send a reconciliation. The contractors who did send reconciliations normally had legitimate arguments, and would end up receiving a check in the following days/weeks, as long as they were willing to take the time to type up a full reconciliation. As to where the payment issues originated, I cannot say. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

NickT said:


> I have been hearing this a lot. As I was previously employed by NFN, I have a little bit of knowledge. When I was there (around 2013-2015), there were a lot of issues coming from everywhere about money not being paid. As I was in field tech support, and not accounting, I brought these issues up with my manager, who always assured me that NFN was caught up on all payments, and for the contractor to send a reconciliation. The contractors who did send reconciliatio
> ns normally had legitimate arguments, and would end up receiving a check in the following days/weeks, as long as they were willing to take the time to type up a full reconciliation. As to where the payment issues originated, I cannot say. Hope that helps a little!


I know a guy who is owed over 600k. He's tried everything.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, that is a very large amount. At that point, I would personally suggest litigation, if they are not complying. Unfortunately, that is the only option I can imagine would work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

NickT said:


> Wow, that is a very large amount. At that point, I would personally suggest litigation, if they are not complying. Unfortunately, that is the only option I can imagine would work.


They are based out of Florida I guarantee you know who they are. They have even gone to dinner with her and promises were made. Then no follow through.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

NickT said:


> I have been hearing this a lot. As I was previously employed by NFN, I have a little bit of knowledge. When I was there (around 2013-2015), there were a lot of issues coming from everywhere about money not being paid. As I was in field tech support, and not accounting, I brought these issues up with my manager, who always assured me that NFN was caught up on all payments, and for the contractor to send a reconciliation. The contractors who did send reconciliations normally had legitimate arguments, and would end up receiving a check in the following days/weeks, as long as they were willing to take the time to type up a full reconciliation. As to where the payment issues originated, I cannot say. Hope that helps a little!



Come on Nick, you know they burned many trails and still do so. Sinking ship and water has breached the hull....


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> Come on Nick, you know they burned many trails and still do so. Sinking ship and water has breached the hull....


I honestly don't believe that 100%. Any national is going to have it's issues, and even though I may not be favorable in NFN's for a while now, I do believe that they can still bring it back up, and make everything work out. I am an optimist, though! Either way, I would hate to see anyone lose money, and any business fail. I will never forget NFN, they gave me my start in this industry, and there are many good people that were (and some still are) there, and I would hate to see anything happen to them.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*nfn*

Run away from these scumbags owe 7500 since june


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm not saying that I think people should be flocking to sign up for them, what I am saying is that every national has its issues, and everyone's experience with them is different. I still talk to some contractors who have had no problems with NFN. All I'm saying is to take everything you hear with a grain of salt, the good and the bad, because one mans garbage is another mans treasure, so to speak. If anyone is still having issues with payment, the only option I can give, is to contact their field tech rep, and send a reconciliation to ensure that NFN's accounting and yours match.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*In fact NFN has a company policy since 2015*



NickT said:


> I'm not saying that I think people should be flocking to sign up for them, what I am saying is that every national has its issues, and everyone's experience with them is different. I still talk to some contractors who have had no problems with NFN. All I'm saying is to take everything you hear with a grain of salt, the good and the bad, because one mans garbage is another mans treasure, so to speak. If anyone is still having issues with payment, the only option I can give, is to contact their field tech rep, and send a reconciliation to ensure that NFN's accounting and yours match.


to defraud and delay payment to contractors. It may not have been the case when you worked there, it is the case now. Stay far away from these guys.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

we are 200 K with them since February. we stop all work , call them every day , leave message nothing happen, then a check for 5 K comes like every 2 weeks, As the manager I told the owner some months ago to stop but he insisted on keep working "they will pay" now we have a huge hole on the accounting. Well story of our life's here


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At that rate they will have you paid up in about 40 months or a little over 3 years.
Look at it like taking out a reverse mortgage only they own you now.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

They won't be around much long, so are so insolvent, and paying contractors hush money or keep stringing them along so they won't sue them or lien the properties.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

PPCLLC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We started working for these people and I didn't know if any of you were working for them. What I have found is nothing but a mess. We have completed a large volume of inspections. The proprietary system they use is not necessarily "user friendly". After working for them for approximately 45 days I called to find out when we would begin to receive payment. Apparently they pay 2 times per month. And they were mailing our checks to another company with the same name in Massachusetts. Also, after getting this corrected they STILL mailed the check to the wrong address. We have not received payment for any of the work we have completed. And getting someone to answer questions has been like pulling teeth. I am wondering if anyone else has worked for them or has any insight on this company. Any comments are much appreciated.


Did you verify with the other company with the similar name that they are getting the checks or are they just saying that? Checks are cut with the address in the system via vendor code so those chances are slim. NFN uses a laundry list of excuses when it comes to pay delays. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a new one. They are garbage !!! They wont be around much longer.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

PPCLLC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We started working for these people and I didn't know if any of you were working for them. What I have found is nothing but a mess. We have completed a large volume of inspections. The proprietary system they use is not necessarily "user friendly". After working for them for approximately 45 days I called to find out when we would begin to receive payment. Apparently they pay 2 times per month. And they were mailing our checks to another company with the same name in Massachusetts. Also, after getting this corrected they STILL mailed the check to the wrong address. We have not received payment for any of the work we have completed. And getting someone to answer questions has been like pulling teeth. I am wondering if anyone else has worked for them or has any insight on this company. Any comments are much appreciated.


Did you verify with the other company with the similar name that they are getting the checks or are they just saying that? Checks are cut with the address in the system via vendor code so those chances are slim. NFN uses a laundry list of excuses when it comes to pay delays. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a new one. They are garbage !!! They wont be around much longer.

They have been in financial distress for years and they have not improved at all. Teetering closing doors. They make sure their payroll is met (which is highly overstaffed for the low volume of work they have BTW) and after that the checks sit on a desk until given authorization to be mailed. That isn't all vendors BTW, just a handful. I hope you have come up with a solution for restitution since you posted this.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

The original post is over 4 years old, if they learned their lesson with dealing with NFN? That won't ever learn.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

run forest runnn.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*nfn*

Run Forest RUN complete scumbags


----------

